# Euskara: Bazkaria prestatzen dudanean aterako naiz zurekin



## pere prlpz

I found the sentence "Bazkaria prestatzen dudanean aterako naiz zurekin" in an online test (EUSKARA_06 ), but I can't make sense of how verbal tenses work in the two parts of this sentence. For me, the translation of the sentence is "When I prepare the meal, I'll go out with you", but this doesn't make much sense to me because you can't go out while preparing meal (unless you can cook and walk at the same time). I would expect the sentence to mean that I'll go out after preparing the meal, but I'd expect that to be "Bazkaria prestatu dudanean aterako naiz zurekin", not "prestatzen dudanean" that I understand as simultaneous with going out.

What am I missing?


----------



## entangledbank

I agree that seems to be what it's saying: _prestatu dut_ = I have prepared, _prestatzen dut_ = I am preparing; and I can't see how embedding it in a relative clause can affect that.


----------



## Ballenero

pere prlpz said:


> What am I missing?


The subjunctive.



pere prlpz said:


> Bazkaria prestatzen dudanean aterako naiz zurekin.


When I prepared the meal I'll go out with you.
Cuando prepare la comida, saldré contigo.



pere prlpz said:


> Bazkaria prestatu dudanean aterako naiz zurekin


This would be past of the subjunctive.
When I had prepare the meal I'll go out with you.
Cuando haya preparado la comida...


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Bazkaria prestatzen dudanean or Bazkaria prestatuko dudanean.


----------

